# 75mg asprin - anyone trying it



## inkdchick

Hi for the first month i am trying asprin - one a day to see if it works as i had read that so many women of my age group had gotten pregnant after taking it for up to two cycles and they had all successful pregnancies so im really hoping this helps us too.
Anyone


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Hey Ink'd ~ I might give that a shot next cycle. are you just taking one a day?


----------



## vickyd

Im taking 100 mg.... I hope im not overdoing it!!!


----------



## heart tree

I started taking it right before ovulation this cycle and got my BFP. My doctor said she didn't recommend it but didn't think it posed a risk. I had a blood clot in my first pregnancy and possibly in my second, so I don't want to risk it a third time. Good luck ladies.


----------



## ArticBaby

heart tree said:


> I started taking it right before ovulation this cycle and got my BFP. My doctor said she didn't recommend it but didn't think it posed a risk. I had a blood clot in my first pregnancy and possibly in my second, so I don't want to risk it a third time. Good luck ladies.

Wow. Not the baby aspirin right ?

Congratulations on your :baby: heart tree.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry, did I make sense in my post? I meant to say I didn't take baby aspirin for my first two pregnancies and I had blood clots in both of those pregnancies.

I took baby aspirin (81mgs) for this pregnancy. I started before ovulation and am still taking it. I'm very early in the pregnancy, will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I have an early scan in a week and a half. Hopefully no blood clots and a heartbeat!


----------



## inkdchick

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Hey Ink'd ~ I might give that a shot next cycle. are you just taking one a day?

yes just one 75mg a day, good luck x


----------



## inkdchick

Heart tree, thank you so much it means so much to hear yet another positive story , i am taking 75mg as it seems to be what everyone is taking in then uk as 50mg dont exist here so 75mg it is it has to be lower than 100mg from what i understand and you have no blood problems and it is supposed to be fantastic for a good result so im really hoping xx


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Thanks Inkdchic!

Heart Tree - hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months hon. Three times is a charm right? So sorry about your losses, you've been at this for such a long time!


----------



## heart tree

Jaimie2Eyes said:


> Thanks Inkdchic!
> 
> Heart Tree - hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months hon. Three times is a charm right? So sorry about your losses, you've been at this for such a long time!

Yeah, 3rd time better be the charm LOL! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## inkdchick

aww i cant believe that it actually works and i am really looking forward to seeing if it works for us as we are 43 and 46 ( me being 43 !) and have had 7 m/c to date and really need this to work for us soon as i feel as tho i am running out of time and my hubby has no children so we would love to be a family in our right oooh cant wait to find out now so exciting i have a really good feeling about the asprin i must admit.
Really hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months hun well done xx


----------



## WannaB

It doesnt have to be lower than 100mg, thats the smallest dose we get here and Ive been on it since Feb, still had a mc on it though, its no miracle cure unless you have a specific clotting problem like heart. You would be better of getting tested for sticky blood if you suspect that you have it, needs to be treated not only in pregnancy but for the rest of your life.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey inked...I have been taking 81mg baby asprin per my doc with 500mg of B6 I have had 3 early mc since Nov and they seem to think this will help. I either had a clotting issue or my progestrone is not staying up high enough to sustain the pregnancies. I also take a prenatal vitamin with folic acid. I hope this work for you and you get a sticky bean soon!!:) 

P.S. is that your tat in your avatar pic?? I love tats...have 24 myself!!:)


----------



## inkdchick

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey inked...I have been taking 81mg baby asprin per my doc with 500mg of B6 I have had 3 early mc since Nov and they seem to think this will help. I either had a clotting issue or my progestrone is not staying up high enough to sustain the pregnancies. I also take a prenatal vitamin with folic acid. I hope this work for you and you get a sticky bean soon!!:)
> 
> P.S. is that your tat in your avatar pic?? I love tats...have 24 myself!!:)

Hi Hun and thanks and yeah that is my tatt in the pic but only a small part of it as i am 55% covered and my job designing them, i work from home self employed and doing ok actually , have been doing them and getting them done now for over 23 years !, im an old bird you see (43), and still ttc lol let alone gettting tatts and i dont give a sh*t they look good and all unique for whoever i design for so its a bonus...
I will have to get B6 i think i havent tried that yet, what does it help with ?
:friends: :hug:


----------



## inkdchick

WannaB said:


> It doesnt have to be lower than 100mg, thats the smallest dose we get here and Ive been on it since Feb, still had a mc on it though, its no miracle cure unless you have a specific clotting problem like heart. You would be better of getting tested for sticky blood if you suspect that you have it, needs to be treated not only in pregnancy but for the rest of your life.

I had two heart ops in 2006 and know that i dont have sticky blood but it does help with the problem i have been getting again but was told that 75mg was the dose to try as 100mg is too high so we can only but see, thanks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh how awesome about the tats!! I shall be coveres someday. I also agree that they are beautiful!! The B6 will help with your lp phase...it help lengthen it. I don't really have a problem with mine it is usually 12 days but anything to help get a sticky bean right??


----------



## glitterqueen

Hi
I am trying asprin his month as well as maca- hope it works for both of us!! will keep you posted x


----------



## IsleChik

May I ask, the B6 you're taking to lengthen your LP, do you take that all cycle?



reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh how awesome about the tats!! I shall be coveres someday. I also agree that they are beautiful!! The B6 will help with your lp phase...it help lengthen it. I don't really have a problem with mine it is usually 12 days but anything to help get a sticky bean right??


----------



## inkdchick

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh how awesome about the tats!! I shall be coveres someday. I also agree that they are beautiful!! The B6 will help with your lp phase...it help lengthen it. I don't really have a problem with mine it is usually 12 days but anything to help get a sticky bean right??

this is gonna sound really thick but i dont know how long my luteal phase is coz i think that i ov on cd10 and have 24 - 29 day cycles so who knows ?!?!?!?!?, but wish i did !:shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I take B6 all cycle cause thats what my doc ordered...and to tell ur lp its starts the day from O to your next AF. You lp phase should be consistant every month...you O date may move but lp should be consistent or at least what I have been told.


----------



## mazee71

Hi ladies, I'm 10 dpo and just got a bfp. Have had 2 losses this year so started 75 mg of asprin today. Am going to drs on Monday to get checked out, but hope this will helpxx


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Mazee!!! Good luck to you!


----------



## ArticBaby

mazee71 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm 10 dpo and just got a bfp. Have had 2 losses this year so started 75 mg of asprin today. Am going to drs on Monday to get checked out, but hope this will helpxx

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats as well!!:)


----------



## inkdchick

oh well now im really confused coz the earliest i bleed is 24 days which i get regularly but the longest i get especiall if its a m/c is 31 days so what is my lp and is it normal , i mean i keep getting told i have a regular cycle but how can you have regular cycle if you got one period 24 days and then another one at 26 days, and then another one at 28 days and then another at 25 days and then back to 24 days and then 24, 24, 24, 27, 25, 26, 29, i mean ot me that is not regular but they say it is ?????:shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

From what I understand "normal" is when your period is within a few days of each other. Your O date can be on different cycle days so your shorter cycles more than likely mean your Ov earlier in your cycle. Do you track when you O?? Use OPKs? Temp?


----------



## inkdchick

yeah i get to know as i get those sharp pains and cm is different but just recently they have been 24 or 25 days so OV is always on cd10, so im hoping that its all good.
I have had an embarrassing thing happen last night look for the thread on ttc and see what you think , i have apologised on the thread before i started lol !!!, i just couldnt believe it


----------



## reedsgirl1138

If your Ov on cd10 and having a 24/25 day cycle then your lp is about 14 days which is good:) I will find your thread..


----------



## inkdchick

thanks hun it is embarrassing lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:blush:It was a little...hehe but oh lucky YOU!!


----------



## mogsanddogs

congrats mazee please see your gp before taking aspirin as you might not not need it if your blood is clotting normally and is not reccommended for everyone .


----------



## pinktrifle

hi, ye i've started taking it after my m/c last week, i have a history of m/c and my two boys were both prem over 16 years ago, so giving it a go!!


----------



## MrsG-L

Can I ask how the asprin helps?? and can you take regular asprin or do you need a special type?

xx


----------



## inkdchick

you can take 75mg from any stage of your cycle as long as you have no blood problems and it helps by making the lining more sticky and helps to stop miscarriages happen especially if you have had quite a few like a few of us on here.
this is my 2nd month as i only took it from 6dpo last month and had really good signs but it ended with another early early m/c so have taken it allt his month and have 7 days left to see if i get my period or not hopefully the latter , good luck girls xxxxx
Im away for 12 days so see you all then xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Inkd I hope you come back to report a sticky BFP!!:)


----------



## MrsG-L

I'll keep my fingers crossed Inkd and thanks for the info x


----------



## WannaB

Sorry ink you have it wrong about the asprin. Its to stop blot clots, doesnt make your lining sticky at all, actually thins in out, its a blood thinner. Please ladies I recommend talking to your gp or specialist about it before using it, just dont go by what someone says on a forum the information is often wrong. It can help, but only if you have that sort of problem in the first place, otherwise you are taking uneccessary drugs.


----------



## HappyAuntie

WannaB said:


> Sorry ink you have it wrong about the asprin. Its to stop blot clots, doesnt make your lining sticky at all, actually thins in out, its a blood thinner. Please ladies I recommend talking to your gp or specialist about it before using it, just dont go by what someone says on a forum the information is often wrong. It can help, but only if you have that sort of problem in the first place, otherwise you are taking uneccessary drugs.

It can also cause severe irritation and bleeding of the lining of the stomach and intestines. It can also interact with many prescriptions, over-the-counter drugs, and herbals you may be taking. And if you are on a daily aspirin therapy, you can have an overdose if you take something for a headache or cold.

There is no proof it does anything for anyone who has not been diagnosed with a blood clotting disorder. There is proof it can cause harm when used improperly.

If you are determined to self-medicate, at the very least, please talk to a pharmacist before you start and tell him/her absolutely everything that you are taking - all vitamins, all supplements, all prescriptions, all herbals - so that he/she can advise you of any dangerous interactions.

I work in health care and see the negative effects and unintended consequences of self-medicating all the time. Please, please talk to your dr first.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wannab and Happy Auntie...my doc has put me on 81mg of baby apsrin because it does increase the blood flow to the interine lining helping making it a better enviroment for the egg to attach so no Inkd is not completely wrong.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How does baby aspirin help with trying to get pregnant?




Aspirin is an over the counter medicine used for pain relief and to reduce fever. Aspirin is also an anticoagulant; that is, it keeps blood from clotting excessively. 

A low does of aspirin such as found in baby aspirin may be beneficial to fertility. It is thought that aspirin can help the uterine lining by helping with the blood flow to the ovaries and uterus. Low dose aspirin treatment also significantly improves ovarian response. Aspirin is thought to help with In Vitro Fertilization, particularly in women who have previously had a miscarriage. Studies show that it may reduce the risk of miscarriage as much as 50% when used with heparin or immunoglobulin.

You can take any brand of aspirin, as long as it has no more than 81 mg per tablet. This will be in either the chewable baby aspirins, or in the adult low dose aspirin. The tablets are very small and easy to swallow. You only need to take one tiny pill per day to reap the benefits. Taking one low dose or baby aspirin (81 mg) a day is a good thing to add to the supplements you are already taking. If you are suspicious about miscarriages, or have suffered from them in the past, ask your doctor about aspirin. It could very well be what the doctor orders. When you are trying to conceive, it is important not to take any type of drug, even an over the counter one, without talking to your doctor first

Here is some more info on it ladies...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Baby aspirin, or low dose aspirin in a dosage of 81mg per tablet, is very beneficial to fertility. There are many other benefits to taking aspirin - such as benefiting the cardiovascular system (because of it's anticoagulative or nonclotting properties), pain reliever (analgesic) and fever reducer. People with heart problems take an aspirin daily, as a precaution to ward off potential heart attacks. If you are allergic to aspirin, have gastrointestinal problems or have problems with your blood clotting, I would suggest not taking it. In fact, anyone interested in beginning aspirin therapy should first seek the advice of their care provider. 

You should consider the benefits of aspirin, especially if you have suffered from a miscarriage. But even if you haven't, taking the aspirin can still be beneficial in helping to prevent some future miscarriages. Some miscarriages are caused by a poorly lined uterus. Some are caused from the presence of antiphospholipid antibodies. These are proteins which appear to be related to coagulation problems -which can cause recurrent fetal loss. This happens when there is a disruption in the placental blood flow, due to clotting. The aspirin reduces the risk of clotting

As for helping with the utering lining, it is believed that aspirin helps with the blood flow to the ovaries and uterus. Though this has not been fully researched, taking an aspirin a day certainly cannot hurt. Because of the benefits listed above to the cardiovascular system, it stands to reason that if it also helps with fertility, why not give it a try? I took aspirin myself for about 6 months after my 2nd chemical pregnancy and quit taking it about 2 weeks after I found out I was pregnant. 

Some doctors will okay taking low dose or baby aspirin in pregnancy, though the majority will not. Ask your doctor, as soon as you become pregnant, as to whether or not to continue with the aspirin. 

It doesn't matter what brand of aspirin you choose, as long as it has no more than 81 mg per tablet. This will be in either the chewable baby aspirins, or in the adult low dose aspirin. The tablets are very small and easy to swallow. You only need to take one tiny pill per day to reap the benefits. Taking one low dose or baby aspirin (81 mg) a day is a good thing to add to the supplements you are already taking. If you are suspicious about miscarriages, or have suffered from them in the past, ask your doctor about aspirin. It could very well be what the doctor orders. 


And or course I do agree we should ok it with our doc before taking it...but there are great benefits.:)


----------



## WannaB

I never said it wasnt useful, but you need to discuss it with a doctor not just take it because you have read about it somewhere and I wouldnt like people to think it was completley safe to take and wouldnt hurt. In ink's case it might not be, she has mentioned a previous couple of heart ops, she may be on medication or on thinners already and this may not be suitable for her particular situation or anyone elses, we just dont know about peoples backgrounds to say for sure, and they might know they have a problem either that could be made worse by taking it. The part that says taking aspirin daily certainly cannot hurt is untrue, even the warnings on the packets here say that prolonged use can cause stomach ulcers etc. Happy Auntie is spot on!:thumbup:


----------



## glitterqueen

ladies
do you think the low dose asprin could be he cause of my really bad wind and ibs this month?? I always take it with food etc and have taken other pain relief before with no side effects-just wondering?


----------



## MaternalMe

Hi, I am ttc for my 5th pregnancy, although i only have 1 dd aged 7. My first stillbirth meant that i was put on aspirin from when i found out i was pregnant the second time and i took this all the way through when pregnant with my daughter. This has also been put into my pregnancy plans after her, although sadly i have had 2 early MC since 2008 :( 

I am now again taking 75mg aspirin as have been having few syptoms since friday as per my pregnancy plan - although i have not yet seen my GP yet. I do however think that if someone hasnt been advised to take it by their GP - they ought to check it with their doc before taking it - always better to be sure than sorry i think.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WannaB said:


> I never said it wasnt useful, but you need to discuss it with a doctor not just take it because you have read about it somewhere and I wouldnt like people to think it was completley safe to take and wouldnt hurt. In ink's case it might not be, she has mentioned a previous couple of heart ops, she may be on medication or on thinners already and this may not be suitable for her particular situation or anyone elses, we just dont know about peoples backgrounds to say for sure, and they might know they have a problem either that could be made worse by taking it. The part that says taking aspirin daily certainly cannot hurt is untrue, even the warnings on the packets here say that prolonged use can cause stomach ulcers etc. Happy Auntie is spot on!:thumbup:

I did say that I am on it with doc consent. ANd it also says in everything I posted that it says with doc orders. Look ladies this shouldnt be a arguement and appreciate your concern but I didn't disagree with the doc part I disagreed with the no benefit for the uterous lining and helping with conceiving. And all of what I posted is from medical wedsites....my aunt has heart ops and is on a low dose of asprin everyday for the rest of her life. My mom is also on low dose asprin yes high doses can cause harm for extended period of time. Thanks again ladies for your input and concern. :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

glitterqueen said:


> ladies
> do you think the low dose asprin could be he cause of my really bad wind and ibs this month?? I always take it with food etc and have taken other pain relief before with no side effects-just wondering?

If you started taking it without doc consent and you have other meds you take to control the ibs you should probably call your doc or pharmicist..it may not agree with your ibs. Good luck:flower:


----------



## inkdchick

stop taking it at once and consult your gp, as some people with ibs are banned from asprin (my ex husband was) hope this helps xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey inked glad to see ur back...it hasnt been 12 days has it?? how u doing?


----------



## inkdchick

no hee hee it hasnt been 12 days im on my mobile when i can get signal down in Cornwall til the 18th and then home for 4 days yay back on laptop but then off to Rome for 7 days so but am getting lots of ewcm at the mo and bleeding gums which i dont get but we will c 3 -7 days before i find out xx


----------

